# quickbooks for mac (Canadian)



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Is there a quickbooks for mac in canada? I have very simple needs, but no accounting experience. I sell a software product off a website. One source of income, but a few expenses associated with it. Not incorporated.

I see conflicting reports that there is no mac version... but their website shows a mac version, but it doesn't say anything about canada?

MoneyWorks and Account Edge are a lot more $$$, and I find when I don't know something going with the masses is nice for finding answers to questions online, so I would prefer quickbooks.

Though MW Cash is only $99, I don't really even know enough to know if that would suit my needs.

I also think if I am going to learn the software, it is likely easier to find a adult education course for quickbooks than the others. 

~S


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

We use Money Works Express and I recommend MW to anyone with a mac. I would say that Express might be more than you need and Cash could serve your purposes, we run two businesses with the Express, one a contracting and the other piano teaching and find it very easy to use. We have tried just about every program out there that is well known and were never satisfied with the results or use of them. JMO.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

The replacement is Accountedge but if you fear the power of it or as myself are not a CPA or CGA
try this program.. 

iBank | Mac finance software, personal money management and small business application for OS X

it has enough of all the accounting you will need.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

As I would agree that ibank is less expensive to begin with, i can only ask do you need to pay for upgrades every year like quickbooks? Money Works, you buy it, and they automatically update the software for you and its free!


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

iBank looks interesting, but does not seem canadian specific.

Do MoneyWorks or iBank help with income tax? I believe Quickbooks does?

Are you saying Account Edge is the replacement for QuickBooks?


----------



## Mojo_007 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Quickbooks in Canada*

Hi Sheamus,

Unfortunately Quickbooks stopped supporting Mac users in Canada. Extremely frustrating for us Quickbooks users, as they still offer it in the US. I too am a business owner and have found a solution if you feel that Quickbooks is for you. I run Parallels for Mac so you are running a "virtual computer" in the background. I guess it's like running a computer within your computer, so you can run Windows based applications. 

Virtualization & Automation Solutions for Desktops, Servers, Hosting, SaaS ? Parallels Optimized Computing

I was already a Quickbooks user and was looking to switch from PC's to Macs...this was the only solution I could come up with where I could continue using Quickbooks and Quickbooks Payroll.

Hope this helps....good luck!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

for what it cost to purchase parallels or fusion, then cost of a windows OS... plus install - wouldnt have been cheaper just to purchase accountedge or moneyworks ?
just curiosity ?


Mojo_007 said:


> Hi Sheamus,
> 
> Unfortunately Quickbooks stopped supporting Mac users in Canada. Extremely frustrating for us Quickbooks users, as they still offer it in the US. I too am a business owner and have found a solution if you feel that Quickbooks is for you. I run Parallels for Mac so you are running a "virtual computer" in the background. I guess it's like running a computer within your computer, so you can run Windows based applications.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mojo_007 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sure it would be cheaper, but in my case I had been using Quickbooks for 5 years and had all of my payroll and sales data in a Quickbooks file. For me, it was worth it to not have to learn my way around a new accounting program. Parallels costs roughly $80. I believe we pay $400 per year for our Quickbooks subscription (with Payroll). 

I guess it depends on your needs, but I wished someone had told me about Parallels earlier as I had wanted to make the switch to Mac for a long time...but Quickbooks was holding me back.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

You may want to give Wave Accounting a try. It's free and if you don't mind having your data in the cloud, it might be a good solution for you.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i just made the switch to accountedge. I chose this one b/c it's cheaper up front than moneyworks and I don't plan on upgrading b/c my needs sound almost as basic as yours.
Mworks does look fantastic. I"m certainly not knocking it.

For me, the decision to not use Windows factored in. I'm tired of the extra steps necessary to run it, even though it's fairly pain free. Still extra steps meaning extra time. (Ok..everyone clap for me b/c tonight, I'll be done with Windows officially...no more Windows in my house!!! WUHOO!  LOL


There's 10% off right now if you take their survey. Still quite a bit, but overall, depending on how much you use it, it could be very cost effective in the long run.

Also, i'm sure MWorks has this as well, AE has direct setup for web store sales.

Both are worth the demo periods. Not sure about MW, but AE is 30 days.

Good luck!
Keebler


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

It should be pointed out that the QuickBooks for Mac product that is available in the States is not anything close to the Windows product. Unless things have changed in the most recent version, there is no multi-user support, no multi-currency support, etc.

When I ask other Daylite Partners why people continue to buy it in the US, they say it is strictly based on the name and that most purchasers are shocked to see what the product actually looks like and does.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know much about "money" software -- I rid myself of excess cash mostly by throwing it at Steve Jobs -- but ISTR that MoneyWorks (from New Zealand) has developed a Canada-specific version: MoneyWorks Accounting Software for Mac or PC in Canada


----------



## sarah11918 (Jul 24, 2008)

Oakbridge said:


> Unless things have changed in the most recent version, there is no multi-user support, no multi-currency support, etc.


Nope, no change. Hubby used QB for PC back when he was a PC user. When he switched to using a Mac, he couldn't switch to the Mac version of QB because his business needed multi-currency support. He knew a developer on the Mac version team who confirmed years ago that there were no plans to ever really update the Mac version, and he'd never get multi-currency support. It's PC version on Parallels for us.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Mojo_007 said:


> Hi Sheamus,
> 
> Unfortunately Quickbooks stopped supporting Mac users in Canada. Extremely frustrating for us Quickbooks users, as they still offer it in the US. I too am a business owner and have found a solution if you feel that Quickbooks is for you. I run Parallels for Mac so you are running a "virtual computer" in the background. I guess it's like running a computer within your computer, so you can run Windows based applications.
> 
> ...


For accounting purposes I sometimes suggest purchasing a Windoze box that is about two years old. Keep it strictly for accounting and where feasible it can even be run strictly off line. Often cheaper than buying Parallels and the Windoze OS. 

Not always the best solution but a Windoze environment is subject to all the Windoze issues so why not keep it separate from your Mac? Also makes back-ups and trouble shooting much easier on the Mac side.


----------



## learch (Nov 25, 2011)

eMacMan, I'm using a cloud computing service by a company called Packet Service Inc. It allows me to run QuickBooks on my mac, it's fully functional and I love it. If you want to know more email me.


----------

